# Antonia Bill, Amanda da Gloria, Helene Blechinger u.a. - Hitzig - Ein Saunagang (2021) - 1080p



## kalle04 (23 Mai 2021)

*Antonia Bill, Amanda da Gloria, Helene Blechinger u.a. - Hitzig - Ein Saunagang (2021) - 1080p*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





591 MB - mp4 - 1920 x 1080 - 15:28 min

*https://filejoker.net/u2mm5ody7xpj*​


----------



## poulton55 (24 Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Punisher (24 Mai 2021)

Saunieren ist gesund


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Mai 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> Saunieren ist gesund



da kommst du mit deinem Aluhut bloss nicht rein zum spannen :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## 2010 lena (24 Mai 2021)

Klasse.
Danke auch an die reiferen Damen, sich so zu zeigen ist nicht selbstverständlich:thx:

Interview mit zwei Schauspielerinnen, der Regisseurin und dem Kameramann beim SR.
https://www.ardmediathek.de/video/m...r-de/Y3JpZDovL3NyLW9ubGluZS5kZS9NT1BfOTc5Nzg/


----------



## Voyeurfriend (25 Mai 2021)

Saunieren bereitet Freude!


----------



## romanderl (25 Mai 2021)

nice caps thanks


----------



## lighthorse66 (29 Mai 2021)

Hm - ich habe versucht die Damen im einzelnen zu identifizieren - ist mir nicht gelungen.
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## osimon (8 Juni 2021)

Die Screenshots sehen sehr vielversprechend aus

Danke


----------



## hopfazupfa (1 Sep. 2021)

sau guad, danke


----------



## spanner11 (23 Feb. 2022)

Sehr gute Brüste zum Spannen!


----------



## erwinfrank46 (23 Feb. 2022)

super die Nicole


----------



## michimann (15 Juni 2022)

echt klasse.

der Film hätte gerne 90 anstatt 15 min sein dürfen


----------



## Chlodwig (16 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Heinz Boese (16 Juni 2022)

Da bekommt man Lust auf einen Saunagang. Danke für das Video!


----------



## Toschi_83 (17 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## tom62tom (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für die zeigefreudigen Damen.


----------



## FGerhard (4 Jan. 2023)

Schade, dass nicht Petra Berndt und Tamara Rohloff mit gespielt haben.


----------



## nmartin61 (4 Jan. 2023)

So viele tolle Frauen in einem Raum!


----------



## Lietufan (4 Jan. 2023)

Ich hatte damals im "Blauen Forum" eine szenenweise Beschreibung des Films erstellt, sodass man jede Darstellerin in möglichst jeder Szene und Einstellung identifzieren und zuordnen kann (ohne 100%ige Gewähr natürlich).
Da der Thread gerade wieder hochkam, stelle ich das hier nochmal ein. Vielleicht interessiert es ja den einen oder anderen noch.


Szene 1 - Umkleide (00:00 - 01:13)
Helene Blechinger kommt ins Bild, wickelt sich in ihr Handtuch und sprüht sich mit Deo ein. Es folgt Mathilde Bundschuh im gelben Handtuch, die ihr Handy checkt.
Als nächstes kommt Antonia Bill, die wir von hinten sehen, wie sie sich ihres Pullovers und Bustiers entledigt. Dann bindet sie sich ihre Haare hoch und zieht einen gelben Bademantel an.
Blickwechsel in die Totale.
Wir sehen Antonia beim Anziehen ihres gelben Bademantels. Davor sitzend in Unterwäsche Lilith Häßle, die mit einer Hand auf ihrem Handy tippt und mit der anderen Hand ihren BH öffnet und teilweise fallen lässt.
Zur Tür herein kommt eine Frau im hellblauen Bademantel, die ich nicht näher identifizieren kann und die nach rechts verschwindet. Hinter ihr eine dunkelhäutige, offenbar schwangere Darstellerin, die später nicht mehr auftaucht. Hinten rechts Doris Buchrucker.

Szene 2 - Aufguss mit Dragan (01:14 - 04:11)
Wir sehen links von Dragan oben Helene Blechinger, unten Lilith Häßle, Barbara Philipp und Mathilde Bundschuh. Rechts von Dragan Regina Speiseder (vermutlich), Antonia Bill und Agnes Decker.
Dragan erklärt die Saunaregeln. Alle hören aufmerksam zu.
Dragan vollführt den Aufguss, den die Protagonistinnen genießen.
Dann holt Dragan seine Klangschale hervor. Barbara hat sich inzwischen hingelegt.
Mathilde kann der Klangschale offenbar nichts abgewinnen.
Amanda da Gloria betritt die Sauna und nimmt vor Antonia Platz.
Dragan bezaubert Regina Speiseder mit der Klangschale, danach Agnes und Antonia.
Aufguss und Klangerlebnis sind zu Ende. Höflicher Applaus.
Agnes verlässt fluchtartig die Sauna. Alle anderen lassen sich mehr Zeit. Amanda und Antonia strecken sich noch genüsslich. Barbara verlässt als letzte die Sauna.

Szene 3 - Duschbereich (04:12 - 04:50)
Links sitzend mit rosa Handtuch Marion Eva Krawitz, vorne rechts Christina Rainer, im Hintergrund Agnes Decker. Von rechts kommt Antonia ins Bild. Christina geht nach rechts ab in Richtung Dusche. Agnes folgt ihr. Helene hüpft herein.
Blickwechsel. Nicole Marischka verlässt die kleine Sauna und begibt sich ebenfalls zum Duschbereich.
Unter der Dusche stehen von links nach rechts Christina Rainer, Agnes Decker und Helene Blechinger, die ihr Erkennungsmerkmal gelbes Haarband/Stirnband zum Duschen auf den Fenstersims gelegt hat.
Antonia kommt ins Bild, hinter ihr Nicole. Antonia zieht am Seil und wird von erschreckend kaltem nassen Wasser begossen. Nicole freut sich darüber. Antonia verlässt mit Kälteschock die Dusche. Nicole kühlt sich ebenso mittels Seilzug ab.

Szene 4 - Außenbereich (04:51 - 06:19)
Antonia im gelben Bademantel. Helene und Nicole nackt am Badesteg.
Helene will ins Wasser steigen, stellt dann aber fest, dass es ihr zu kalt ist. Nicole lässt sich rückwärts ins Wasser fallen und Helene bekommt noch mehr von dem unliebsam kalten Nass ab, sodass sie sich ihr Handtuch schnappt und mit unglücklichem Gesichtsausdruck zurück ins Warme sprintet.
Blickwechsel auf Nicole, die nackt auf dem Rücken im Wasser treibt. Von unten kommt Antonia in Rückenlage ins Bild geschwommen, stößt gegen Nicole und stört erheblich deren Meditation.
Barbara und Mathilde in schicken hellblauen und rosa Bademänteln beobachten die Szene und amüsieren sich darüber.
Nicole hat genug, verlässt den Teich und trocknet sich am Badesteg ab. Antonia folgt ihr zum Badesteg und zieht wieder ihren gelben Bademantel an. Nicole geht zurück zum Haus. Antonia bleibt etwas ratlos zurück.

Szene 5 - Vor dem Aufguss (06:20 - 07:13)
Nicole liegt alleine in der großen Sauna auf der oberen Bank. Minh bereitet den nächsten Aufguss vor.
Es kommen herein Amanda da Gloria, Ruth Wohlschlegel und Doris Buchrucker. Dann folgen Antonia, Marion Krawitz (mit rosa Handtuch und rosa Waschlappen) und Christina Rainer, die alle Platz nehmen.
Blickwechsel. Es folgen Barbara und Mathilde, die sich auf die obere Bank setzen und synchron ihre Handtücher öffnen.
Wieder Blick zur Tür. Es kommen herein Sofie Gross, Pauline Fusban und Massiamy Diaby, die sich unten hinsetzen.
Amanda weist Antonia darauf hin, dass ihre Halskette heiß werden könnte.

Zwischenszene Umkleide (07:14 - 07:31).
Antonia kommt in die Umkleide, um ihre Halskette abzulegen. Dort kommt ihr Helene entgegen, die auf dem Weg zur Sauna ist.
Lilith telefoniert mit ihrem Handy, stellt fest, dass sie hier keine Entspannung findet und den Saunabesuch nun beenden wird.

Szene 6 - Aromaaufguss Birke (07:32 - 09:31)
Antonia kommt zurück und stellt fest, dass es ziemlich voll geworden ist und dass ihr Platz weg ist. Hinter ihr folgt Astrid Polak, die sich zwischen Sofie und Pauline hindurch auf die mittlere Bank drängelt.
Barbara hat sich mittlerweile auf der oberen Bank hingelegt.
Antonia sucht nun ihrerseits einen freien Platz und drängelt sich linksseitig nach oben, wo noch immer Nicole liegt. Dabei rempelt sie Marion an, die Stirn, Schulter und Brüste mit ihren rosa Waschlappen bedeckt hat und wobei zweie herunterfallen.
Schlussendlich bittet Antonia Nicole, Platz zu machen, damit sie sich ganz oben neben sie setzen kann, was Nicole leicht genervt auch macht.
Sitzordnung:
Links: Oben Nicole, Antonia und Ruth, Mitte Marion und Amanda, unten Christina und Doris.
Rechts: Oben Mathilde und Barbara, Mitte Helene und Astrid, Unten Sofie, Pauline und Massiamy.
Minh erklärt den Aromaaufguss, spricht aber so leise und undeutlich, dass er kaum zu verstehen ist, was zu Unruhe und Gelächter führt.
Die Damen versuchen, den Aufguss zu genießen.

Szene 7 - Dragan bringt Erfrischung (09:32 - 10:44)
Dragan kommt mit einer Schüssel Eiswürfel herein. Christina springt auf, nimmt sich eine Handvoll Eiswürfel und verlässt die Sauna. Alle greifen zu den Eiswürfeln. Barbara reibt sich besonders intensiv damit ab. Nur Nicole möchte keine Eiswürfel. Marion packt sich Eiswürfel auf ihre Waschlappen und kühlt damit ihre Brüste.
Dragan verlässt die Sauna und Minh kommt zurück.

Szene 8 - Der Jasmin-Aufguss (10:45 - 14.26)
Minh kündigt - wieder sehr leise - den Jasmin-Aufguss an. Die Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen. Der Jasmin-Aufguss kommt nicht gut an. Nicole lässt eine Beleidigung gegen Minh los. Dieser schwenkt das Handtuch nun umso intensiver bis die ersten Damen beginnen, der Sauna zu entfliehen. Es entspinnt sich eine Art Zweikampf zwischen Minh und Nicole, die mit aller Macht standhalten will.
Schließlich kommt Antonia und bringt ihr Eiswürfel. Nicole bricht in Tränen aus und verlässt schließlich die Sauna vor Minh.
Mathilde und Barbara, die auch ausgehalten haben, beobachten entgeistert die Szene.
Minh verlässt die Sauna. Der Aufguss ist beendet.
Antonia, Mathilde und Barbara bleiben zurück.

Szene 9 - Dusche (14:29 - 15:28)
Unter der Dusche stehen Ruth und Marion. Es kommen hinzu Pauline, Massiamy und Sofie. Ruth geht nach links ab. Pauline und Massiamy beginnen zu duschen. Sofie lehnt an der Wand. Marion macht den Platz für Sofie frei, die nun auch duscht. Erstgenannte kommt nach vorne, wickelt sich in ihr Handtuch und checkt ihr Handy.
Derweil kommen Pauline, Massiamy und Sofie wieder nach vorne, wobei Pauline am Wassereimer zieht und dessen Inhalt auf Massiamy und Sofie schüttet.
Pauline, Massiamy und Sofie gehen nach links ab. Marion geht nach rechts ab.
Gleichzeitig kommen Amanda und Helene herein. Helene trägt ihr gelbes Haarband in der Hand. Beide beginnen zu duschen.
Nicole kommt ins Bild und steigt zügig ins Tauchbecken und wieder heraus und geht nach links ab. Im Hintergrund duschen Amanda und Helene. Beide kommen nach vorne und gehen nach links ab. Ende.


----------



## pofan (4 Jan. 2023)

Vielen Dank


----------



## lala lalalalalala (4 Jan. 2023)

Schönen dank


----------



## heezoyam (5 Jan. 2023)

Vielen Dank für Antonia


----------



## ratomelf (5 Jan. 2023)

Auf vimeo ist der gesamte Film downloadbar.


----------



## JoeKoon (6 Jan. 2023)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## pold1 (6 Jan. 2023)

danke dir, sehr nett


----------



## burkandi (6 Jan. 2023)

Lietufan schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals im "Blauen Forum" eine szenenweise Beschreibung des Films erstellt, sodass man jede Darstellerin in möglichst jeder Szene und Einstellung identifzieren und zuordnen kann (ohne 100%ige Gewähr natürlich).
> Da der Thread gerade wieder hochkam, stelle ich das hier nochmal ein. Vielleicht interessiert es ja den einen oder anderen noch.
> 
> 
> ...


ich wundere mich, wieviel zeit manche leute haben, wer braucht so was???


----------



## der4te (6 Jan. 2023)

burkandi schrieb:


> ich wundere mich, wieviel zeit manche leute haben, wer braucht so was???


Aber zum Video downloaden und angucken hast du Zeit?

Bei so einer Vielzahl an sehenswerten Darstellerinnen macht es in meinen Augen absolut Sinn, genau aufzudröseln, wer wann wie zu sehen ist.


----------



## Hurlewutz (Gestern um 09:10)

FGerhard schrieb:


> Schade, dass nicht Petra Berndt und Tamara Rohloff mit gespielt haben.


Mit Nicole Marischka - BIld 6, Bild 14 - ist aber ein vollwertiger Ersatz dabei


----------



## Rocker 1944 (Gestern um 15:00)

Vielen Dank für die Erklärungen wer wo und wann zu sehen ist, denn es sind ja eine Handvoll mehr oder weniger sehr viele bekannte Schauspielerinnen involviert ,.die alle mehr oder weniger zeigefreudig agiieren.


----------



## FGerhard (Heute um 17:30)

Angela Ascher und Julia Rutigliano hätte ich auch gerne beim Saunagang gesehen.


----------

